# Did You Know ...



## Doc

Here is a thread to post general 'Did You Know' tidbits.  

I'll start out with this one:


----------



## Doc

Did you know ...
It's okay to lose your shit sometimes ...


----------



## Doc

Did you know .....No diet will remove all the fat from your body ...


----------



## Doc

Did you know ...requiring a photo ID can be seen as racist, but only for voting.


----------



## Doc

I suspect most of you did know this ....


----------



## Doc

Did you know ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Did you know ....



Now you are retired I see you have more time to surf the net!


----------



## Doc

Yep Jim ...and with boating season starting next weekend I'll be gone more often ....so I'm getting a few posts in while I can.  Cool rainy day here.   LOL

-------------

Did you know Lake Erie water snakes like to get out of the cold water and sun themselves ...and make babies on teak wood.   Here is a pic from 5 years ago on Kelly's Island, close to Put In Bay, Lake Erie.


----------



## Desert Dude

You most likely knew Terri Nunn was the vocalist for the group 'Berlin'. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86MY-quTiJs"]BERLIN - TAKE MY BREATH AWAY(LIVE 1987) - YouTube[/ame] 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86MY-quTiJs 

^Live from 1987..  

But did you know..  She posed as a centerfold for Penthouse magazine, ten years prior to that concert? 

And did you know, I just received a copy of that very magazine from ebay today for just $10.44, in perfect condition. 


I'm sure the seller had no idea Terri Nunn was in there, as Terri used an alias name for the photo shoot back in '77. 

And did you know, I'm willing to sell the issue for.. 

ONE MILLION DOLLARS! <Starting bid


----------



## Doc

DID YOU KNOW...
In the spring of 1791, Thomas Jefferson and James Madison were arrested for
riding in a carriage on Sunday.


----------



## Doc

Nope, I did not know that.


----------



## Doc

DID YOU KNOW ...
The term "lawn mullet" refers to a neatly manicured front yard with an
un-mowed mess in the back.


----------



## Kapitonov

11% of people are left handed. Just small fact)


----------



## luvs

doc, lofl-


----------



## luvs

shush-- you're why i've got earbuds


----------



## Doc

Did you know:
Today is siblings day?   I didn't until an hour ago.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Did you know that Political Correctness is the last stage of brain death?


----------



## Lenny

Did you know you can go to USPS and create an account to receive email notifications every day about what you will be getting in the mail?





						USPS.com® - Sign In
					

Create a USPS.com(registered trademark symbol) account to print shipping labels, request a Carrier Pickup, buy stamps, shop, plus much more.




					reg.usps.com


----------



## Doc

Lenny said:


> Did you know you can go to USPS and create an account to receive email notifications every day about what you will be getting in the mail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USPS.com® - Sign In
> 
> 
> Create a USPS.com(registered trademark symbol) account to print shipping labels, request a Carrier Pickup, buy stamps, shop, plus much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reg.usps.com


A very handy service.   I've been on it for about a year now .


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> A very handy service.   I've been on it for about a year now .


Yeah, I really like it too.


----------



## Ceee

Lenny said:


> Did you know you can go to USPS and create an account to receive email notifications every day about what you will be getting in the mail?


Yes, and I've been doing it for quite a while and love it.  I think it was last month that my electric bill showed as being out for delivery.  It just never showed up.  I had to call the elec co and get them to send another bill.


----------



## Lenny

Ceee said:


> Yes, and I've been doing it for quite a while and love it.  I think it was last month that my electric bill showed as being out for delivery.  It just never showed up.  I had to call the elec co and get them to send another bill.



Pretty handy when you're out of town for a couple of days too.


----------



## Doc

Did you know.

The sound heard while holding a conch shell to the ear is the echo of the blood pulsing through the listener's ear.


----------



## Doc

DID YOU KNOW...

Ernest Hemmingway's father, sister, brother and granddaughter all committed suicide, as did he.


----------



## Doc

Did you know…

AVERAGE SURFACE TEMPERATURE OF VENUS, THE HOTTEST OF ANY PLANET IN THE SOLAR SYSTEM: 864°F.


----------



## Ross 650

About the same temperature Bastardly Biden will be in when he passes on to his deserved location!!!


----------



## Doc

Did you know:
More than 50% of the natural lakes in the world are in Canada, and that's the reason it's called "The Land of Lakes."

It's believed that there are over 2 million lakes in Canada, 31,752 of which are larger than three square kilometers, with 561 of these lakes having a surface area larger than 100 square kilometers.


----------



## Doc

Did you know.

HOMING PIGEONS CAN'T FIND THEIR WAY HOME IF A MAGNET IS TIED TO THEIR NECK.


----------



## Gary O'

Doc said:


> HOMING PIGEONS CAN'T FIND THEIR WAY HOME IF A MAGNET IS TIED TO THEIR NECK.


I don't know if that's supposed to be funny
but
I think it's funny

I've also found that if they have an anvil tied to their neck, they can't even get off the ground
(much like the US with the current Prez) 


Oh, and they can't swim either
(wonder how Joe would do...)


----------



## Doc

Did you know.

Nearly one-fourth of the 206 bones in the body are located in the feet.


----------



## tommu56

*Did you know the longest place name in the world is 85 letters long?*

Nearly impossible to pronounce, Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu is a city in New Zealand and the name itself is 85 letters long. Good luck trying to repeat this did you know fact to your friends!


----------



## Doc

Did you know:

The Japanese bombed Canada during WWII .

The Japanese sent 9,300 balloon bombs across the Pacific Ocean during WWII.

Though probably fewer than 1,000 made it all the way across, several did cause damage when they exploded into fiery balls in the northwestern USA and Southwestern Canada.

Called Fu-Go by the Japanese, they were designed primarily to start forest fires.


----------



## chowderman

there were casualties








						In 1945, a Japanese Balloon Bomb Killed Six Americans, Five of Them Children, in Oregon
					

The military kept the true story of their deaths, the only civilians to die at enemy hands on the U.S. mainland, under wraps




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Doc

Did You Know of  Russian Night Witches?

The Russian Night Witches were female pilots who fought for Russia during WWII.

Their nickname supposedly originated among the German pilots who fought them. Most were young girls in their late teens and early twenties, and they flew their missions at night.

Some of the Night Witches earned the title of "ACE", such as Lily Litvak, who shot down 12 German aircraft before she herself was shot down in 1943. Another famous night witch, Katya Budanova, flew 66 combat missions in 1942 alone, and shot down a total of 21 German aircraft.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Did You Know of  Russian Night Witches?
> 
> The Russian Night Witches were female pilots who fought for Russia during WWII.
> 
> Their nickname supposedly originated among the German pilots who fought them. Most were young girls in their late teens and early twenties, and they flew their missions at night.
> 
> Some of the Night Witches earned the title of "ACE", such as Lily Litvak, who shot down 12 German aircraft before she herself was shot down in 1943. Another famous night witch, Katya Budanova, flew 66 combat missions in 1942 alone, and shot down a total of 21 German aircraft.


I didn't know.  Thanks.  Women don't get enough recognition.


----------



## Doc

Did You Know:

The well known, over-the-counter preparation Petroleum Jelly was originally known as "rod wax" and came from an oil rig,

On the earliest oil rigs in Pennsylvania, the drillers would have an annoying build up of a waxy material on the machinery and they would have to clean it off or the machines would malfunction. They did find that if they rubbed the black waxy substance on cuts and abrasions they would heal faster. Robert Chesebrough, a chemist, worked with the substance and patented the lighter, distilled product he came up with, petrolatum or petroleum jelly. We also know it as Vaseline.

-----
Rod Wax.     I can see why they called it that but can't help but laugh about it.


----------



## chowderman

if the Gretas of the world succeed in their quest to end all petroleum drilling / hydrocarbon extraction - they'll all perish for lack of medicines and other life saving modern gadgets.
they have no idea what they are wishing for.


----------



## Doc

Did You Know...

There are 45,000 commercial airline flights into, within, or out of the USA in every 24 hour cycle.


----------



## Ironman

Did you know. 

What the record is for heaviest turkey?


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> There are 45,000 commercial airline flights into, within, or out of the USA in every 24 hour cycle.



Here's a current snapshot of the USA.  6138 planes in the air in this pic.



6138


----------



## m1west

bczoom said:


> Here's a current snapshot of the USA.  6138 planes in the air in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 1576146138


looks like they are all going to Florida


----------



## Doc

Did you know.
Elvis has been deceased 45 years, but his name still earns about $23 million a year.


----------



## Doc

Did you know.

BLOOD CELLS TRAVEL 60,000 MILES (96,540 KM) A DAY AS IT CIRCULATES THROUGH THE HUMAN BODY.


----------



## Doc

Did You Know

H. B. Reese, of peanut butter cup fame, got his start as a dairyman on Milton Hershey's farm.
In 1917, Harry Burnett Reese took a job milking cows for Milton Hershey, the chocolate giant, eventually moving to a job in the factory.
He decided to go into business for himself after seeing the impressive amount of chocolate produced and sold by the Hershey Company.
Reese opened his factory not far from the Hershey Company, and labeled his candy "made in Hershey".
He and Hershey maintained a good working relationship, and Hershey even helped him over several financial and operational rough spots.
In 1963, Hershey Chocolate Corp. purchased the H.B. Reese candy Company.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Did you know.
> 
> BLOOD CELLS TRAVEL 60,000 MILES (96,540 KM) A DAY AS IT CIRCULATES THROUGH THE HUMAN BODY.


I'm 76 years old.  This means my cells have traveled 16 trillion, 644 billion, 408 million miles.

No wonder I'm tired


----------



## tommu56

Monopoly is the most played board game in the world.​Did you know facts about Monopoly? Here’s one. Over 275 million Monopoly boardgame sets have been sold worldwide. It has also been translated into 47 other languages apart from English.


----------



## Doc

Did You KNow .....


----------



## Doc

DID YOU KNOW.

Wedding rings are often placed on the third finger of the left hand because ancient Egyptians believed the vein in that hand (which the Romans called the 'vein of love') ran directly to the heart.


----------



## tommu56

*A dime has 118 ridges around the edge.*


----------



## Doc

Did You Know ...
Moon Amtrack is an annual gathering where people bare their buns to passing trains.
For more than 25 years, people have gathered annually in Laguna Nigel in Orange County, California to "Moon" passing Amtrac passenger trains.

Called "Moon Amtrac", the event is held on the second Saturday in July, beginning with the first train in the morning and continuing through the night.  During the day the mooners smile and wave with their backsides bared. At night, they use strong flashlights and camping lanterns to highlight their activities.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

Did You Know:


----------



## chowderman

other than 99% of high school graduates cannot do percentages, true.


----------



## Doc

DID YOU KNOW...

Greenland is officially the world’s largest island that is not a continent. It covers 836,300 square miles.


----------



## Doc

Did you Know ...


----------



## Doc

DID YOU KNOW ...

Before World War II, few individuals or families owed income taxes. Due to a high personal exemption, only 1.1 percent of working-age people filed a return, according to the Tax Foundation, and about 17 percent of those filers did not have to pay income taxes.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> DID YOU KNOW ...
> 
> Before World War II, few individuals or families owed income taxes. Due to a high personal exemption, only 1.1 percent of working-age people filed a return, according to the Tax Foundation, and about 17 percent of those filers did not have to pay income taxes.


Yes, I did.

And it bugs the hell outta me that our gubmit gets away with it.


----------



## Doc

Did you know.

A DRAGONFLY, THE FASTEST FLYING INSECT, CAN MOVE AT SPEEDS OF UP TO 35 MPH


----------



## Doc

Did you know ...

90% of all the world's tornadoes occur in the United States.


----------



## Doc

This one is from a veterinarian friend.

Did you know ...


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Did you know ...
> 
> 90% of all the world's tornadoes occur in the United States.


I hope the news media doesn't find out about this because they would blame it on gas cars.


----------



## Gary O'

Do you realize that the youngest picture of you is also the oldest picture of you?

Is it possible some of us stay up late because we were meant to live on the other side of the earth?

30 seconds seems short until I can't skip the add on YouTube.


----------

